# question about SD20DET swap



## Oregon84indy (Nov 19, 2003)

Does anyone have any links where i can get the sr20det motor? is it a spendy swap?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that search button is really pretty...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

or the sticky is even prettier, might i add.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

flames are the best though. would u like one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> flames are the best though. would u like one?


lmao.. drift's always looking for something to light on fire


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag = NissanForums big PAIN IN THE ASS! :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ha, u won't be seeing that in my sig


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

but you should put that in your sig, it fits you so well :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lies....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what lies? there's no lies, not by me anyways


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see 3 of them


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift, you should get your eyes checked, cuz you are seeing things man


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

4 :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, add another one to that number and that's how many girls you go out with every night....you know, if you count each finger seperately of course. :cheers: hahahahaha....just playing man. it's all good, it's all true too.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.worksyamaguchi.com/main.htm


----------

